# tender ribs in 2 1/2 hours?



## duggy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone

So I used to believe that the 3-2-1 or the 2-2-1 method were the only ways to go in order to make good tender ribs. But I recently met someone who makes some amazing bbq that told me that he makes his ribs in 2 1/2 hours and they're still fall off the bone tender. Am I missing something here?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2011)

Did he boil them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2011)

That's the way my wife has always made ribs since she was a kid. Boil them first then on the grill for 45 minutes to 1 hour. They are definitely fall off the bone. Until I bought a smoker I thought she made the best ribs I ever ate. A lot of our friends still do. I like the smoke flavor of my ribs better, & she says she really likes mine better, but I think she still thinks hers are the best.


----------



## garyc (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to steam my ribs before grilling them. I was able to get very tender ribs and a bit of smoke flavor. I now prefer the slow smoked ribs in my charcoal smoker but the steam/grill method still works well if you don't have the time.


----------



## reardenreturns (Apr 13, 2011)

A place called Pizzatola's here in Houston, does it an interesting way. The owner explained to me that he high heats the racks for about 30 mins, then moves them to the cooler side of his smoker for about 2 hours. No wrapping, no sauce, just salt and pepper. They are consistently some of the tastiest, most tender ribs I've ever eaten.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Boiling and or steaming will cut down on the cooking time.... but I don't think they'll have the same smokey flavor you get from low & slow. This also holds true for chicken. Just my observations. It';s all good my friend.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe in a pressure cooker or something.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now if the ribs had any flavor other then the sauces then they had to be done in a pressure cooker. Boiling ribs ruins ribs in this household. I have seen it cause some mighty big argument in here too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2011)

duggy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So I used to believe that the 3-2-1 or the 2-2-1 method were the only ways to go in order to make good tender ribs. But I recently met someone who makes some amazing bbq that told me that he makes his ribs in 2 1/2 hours and they're still fall off the bone tender. Am I missing something here?


Did you taste his ribs, and were they as good as the ones you made at 3-2-1?

Did he use liquid smoke?

Bear


----------



## duggy (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i could taste his ribs...he raves about them but i haven't had the chance and i'm not sure if he uses liquid smoke or not. I was just curious to see if this was a normal thing because if there was a way to make tender smoked ribs in a shorter amount of time then i wanted to know about it!


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 14, 2011)

I have seen tender ribs within 150 minutes- no foil, no boil, just higher heat, roasted at closer to 300-325 degress.

They were flipped about every 20 minutes, mopped and glazed.

I liked 'em, the mop made the meat taste good, but they were a little drier than slow smoking, and the fat wasn't well rendered out. They had almost no smoke taste, though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> I have seen tender ribs within 150 minutes- no foil, no boil, just higher heat, roasted at closer to 300-325 degress.
> 
> They were flipped about every 20 minutes, mopped and glazed.
> 
> I liked 'em, the mop made the meat taste good, but they were a little drier than slow smoking, and the fat wasn't well rendered out. They had almost no smoke taste, though.


That would be my guess:

You can get them tender that quick in a couple of ways, but most of the flavor would come from the mop or sauce on the side, and the only smoke it would have would be liquid smoke.

Bear


----------

